
Almost no one wants to run their own infrastructure - zdw
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/tech/NoPersonalInfrastructure
======
simonblack
Having all your stuff in the cloud means you MUST have cheap, fast, reliable,
secure, private internet service providers and huge quotas.

Without any of those criteria, you are better off keeping all your stuff in-
house.

I was an early believer in the wonderfulness of the cloud. But bitter
experience has made me think otherwise.

------
blackflame7000
While I find that the article is true for most these days, I still prefer to
have the hardware in-house.

